# AMB 8800 Question



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I have recently traded some things for a AMB 8800 system complete with a computer, basically everything to start racing. The system uses RC Racetrak software from 1993 and seems easy enough to figure out how to set up races even though there is no manual. But my question is exactly how the system connects to the computer. I don't want to put the wrong cords in the wrong ports and blow it up since I know they can't be fixed. I know it works because it was used for a race then boxed up because they bought a new system. Then they went out of business and I don't know what cords get plugged in where now. If anyone knows it sure would help, I don't want to guess. I just bought carpet and everything else that I need to start racing, even the location I just need to get this AMB 8800 system going. I hope to start weekly oval racing after the first of the new year near Edinboro, PA.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Do you have the internal card or a serial AMB box?

Do you have pics?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

CARSpeedway

You say you have the 8800 style system. Does this system have the Big Black Ribbon (about 1/2 inch thick by about 1 inch wide) Loop cable... or does it have the AMB20 Converter Box (which is a smaller black box that will hook up to the 8800 box?)

I have some photo copies of these old system hook up manuals sent to my by Bob Rule of BoLink several years ago. If you'd like I can get photo copies for you and mail them, or if I can get my scanner hooked back up I may be able to email them.

I do know, if you are actually using the AMB8800 system and those old GREY transponders, there should be a box you need to hook to 12 volts to power the loop. If it has the AMB20 converter it won't use that setup.

Also, if it IS the old 8800 system and it's NOT converted to AMB20, I may have some spare parts available for you...CHEAP~ ( I actually have a complete 8800 system...and last time I checked...about 10 working transponders...which are EXTREMELY hard to find...)

feel free to send email. [email protected]


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

CARSpeedway said:


> I have recently traded some things for a AMB 8800 system complete with a computer, basically everything to start racing. The system uses RC Racetrak software from 1993 and seems easy enough to figure out how to set up races even though there is no manual. But my question is exactly how the system connects to the computer. I don't want to put the wrong cords in the wrong ports and blow it up since I know they can't be fixed. I know it works because it was used for a race then boxed up because they bought a new system. Then they went out of business and I don't know what cords get plugged in where now. If anyone knows it sure would help, I don't want to guess. I just bought carpet and everything else that I need to start racing, even the location I just need to get this AMB 8800 system going. I hope to start weekly oval racing after the first of the new year near Edinboro, PA.


Send me a note at [email protected]. I have one of those systems we use at our track. I can help you out.

Carlos


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a internal (serial?) card in the computer. I would have to say that it has been converted to a AMB20 because there is a small box that has the BNC connections that are also found on the AMB8800. The transponders are black and say AMB20 on them. Then it connects to a small box where the loop gets connected. Speaking of the loop, when it is placed under the carpet how far apart should the wires be? I've read some discussions on this message board about the use of or not, on the resistor. I was wondering what kind of resistor should be used with this system. It came with some resistors but there are two different kinds. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Loop should be 18 inches across, and place a 470ohm resistor between the two sides.

---------------------------------------
|
|
|-470ohm Resistor
|
|
---------------------------------------

The "----..." is the wire. I rigged up a metal strut to keep the wires apart and protect the resistor from people stepping on it, even though it is covered by a road roal. Hope that helps a little. Sounds like you have an AMB20 box and transponders...and if that's the case, you wouldn't need the 8800 side of things, But I'm not that familiar with the 8800.


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info "SuperXRAY" on the loop and the resistor.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

it is an upgraded 8800 system, not a true AMB20.

Let me look I have a pic with a diagram of that system as we used to use the same one.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

SWTOUR knows all about those systems. He has been around since we had to chisel on stone tablets to count cars. j/k Joe. If you need anything he has for sale don't worry, he's a standup guy!


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I checked when I got home last night and the "big" box says "AMB 8800" with a serial port on the front and a bnc connector on the back. The "smaller" box says "AMB System 20 Converter" with a dial with numbers on it, a serial port and a bnc connector on the front. The back of the "smaller" box has a serial port (1-10) with a bnc beside it. Then it has a serial port (11-20) with a bnc beside it. Then there is the serial port in the computer. Then there is also the "tiny" box that has the bnc connector. I hope this info helps with figuring out what gets plugged into where. I can't find my digital camera or else I would have just taken pictures.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Tiny box= loop
8800 connects to teh card in the PC
AMB20 connects the loop to the 8800 box....

I have a pic of the complete system.(found)

I will see if I can label it.

FYI: USE ONLY THE SUPPLIED CABLES, ELSE YOU WILL BLOW THE RESISTOR FUSE ON THE BOARD. Get a few of them for backup...


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Tre's. The resistor fuse on the board!?! Is that inside the 8800 box?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Carspeedway,

On my system, to make it pretty much fool proof I labeled each end of my cables (I didn't use names or anything like that...just a series of DOTS ie: one dot, matches to one dot, two dots matches to two dots,etc.)

On the back of the bigger black box (8800 box) you should have a BNC jack marked "INPUT", (I use a short BNC cable about 15 inches) this cable should go to the BNC connection on the back of the AMB 20 box marked "1-10"

Just below the BNC marked "1-10" you will hook a cable from the serial port to the FRONT of the 8800 box marked "output" (again, I use short cables for this as well, just to keep things neat)

On the front of the AMB system 20 converter you have your sensitivity knob, your BNC connector for your LOOP cable and the "Timing Interface" port, which hooks to the serial card in your computer.

My system uses the AMB card for the sound effects for the scoring program, it uses a small 1/8th inch jack that I adapt to my PA for all the tones of the Autoscore program.

As far as the loop goes, I've been using my system for over 4 years as a portable system for a travelling series. I usually set the loop width to 12" and do not use the resistor. I've been going to try one to see if it makes the transponders more sensitive, but never have had the need.

The black box the LOOP wire goes into, that has a BNC connector for the cable going to the AMB 20 converter box that I use is "Home Made" My system never came with this box. It's simply just 2 female banana jacks with wires soldered to a BNC connector. (I put about 4 oz of lead tape weight in the box to keep it from moving around) 

I've been told the NEW loop for the AMBrc system works GREAT with the old system too. Nice YELLOW cables and such. It doesn't use the black box, instead it has some type of a break out little box. (visit www.ambit.com and take a look)

I hope between TRES and myself you are able to get you system up and flying. 

TRES helped me put my system together originally, I was needing the card in the computer...and he hooked my up...I've since bought 2 more and sold one of them...they are HARD to find...


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the help. I hope to try the system out this weekend at home before I go and set it up at the track now that I know how to hook it up. I'll post again to let everyone know how it went. Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

yes, the new loop will work just fine....


----------



## CARSpeedway (Dec 17, 2004)

I just wanted everyone to know that everything got hooked up and was working, thanks for the help. I had 20 transponders in the rack when I purchased the system and 14 worked, so I didn't think that was too bad, because he said he thought 6-8 were bad. My only question now is that I was talking too this guy last night when we were setting up, and he said that the transponders should be charged on a schedule or something to that effect? Is this true or do they just need to be plugged in? We plan on racing starting next week. Thanks again.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

The AMB20 used Ni-Cads, just be sure to put them back in the rack to charge when not in use.

You maybe able to replace the batteries on the ones that don't work.....
99.9% of the time, that is what is wrong.


----------

